# Shadowwabbit's Project Build Thread



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh look ANOTHER MKV on air! how original!  
this is my only car for the moment so being dumped in NJ/NY just isnt cutting it... but it is cutting into my oil pan and sub frame:
















How it began, thats with lowering springs... rawr








Had ksports before this, low but crappy ride quality. Pic is 2010 H2O w/ h&r Ultralows almost all down. 








As it sits now on H&R Ultralows all down w/everything still in and frame notched

















Just got these from Newmaticsinc today, waiting on one more box from them. Also should be getting a big ol box from bagriders tomorrow 
and a couple Euro OEM parts from OEMPlus and ECSTuning









Comments, complaints, insults, etc welcome :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Also looking into either getting bigger lips or different wheels. anyone want poop colored wheels? lol


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

in for more...


wheels look good on that blue color rabbit.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Sub'd. 

I say keep the wheels and change the color up.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

VrstewartW said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> I say keep the wheels and change the color up.


But I love my sh!t colored wheels! Unless something interesting pops up, I'll be ordering bigger lips for these 



Rat4Life said:


> subscribed :thumbup:


thanks mike! Great job on my frame notch and can't wait till Aug for the install :thumbup:



whitepepper said:


>


Still have that shadowblue MKVI GTI? Good color choice btw :thumbup:



xandypx said:


> in for more...
> 
> 
> wheels look good on that blue color rabbit.


Thanks. Brown just happens to be my favorite color. I'm happy that it looks as good as I envisioned since most said it'd look bad.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Update: Odesssy Digital gauge + s10 brakets showed up last night. Now just waiting on big Bagriders order and ECS should be shipping out my euro cuby tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

its like Christmas in July


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Had night class last night so didn't get to check thoroughly yet. But I believe I'm missing the switchspeed controller. I emailed bagriders to make sure it didn't get shipped separate like the Dakota digital gauge.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

In for moar!!!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

ninohale said:


> In for moar!!!


me too lol 


I was wrong about the switch speed controller. There was a third tracking # n it'll be here the 29th. Thank u [email protected]


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Im only a few steps behind you... Hopefully ordering my set up this week and install sometime prior to H2O/Vagwerks.... AKA giant GTG at the Sea Bay in OCMD Sept. 23-26 :laugh:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Im only a few steps behind you... Hopefully ordering my set up this week and install sometime prior to H2O/Vagwerks.... AKA giant GTG at the Sea Bay in OCMD Sept. 23-26 :laugh:


should of ordered a few days ago. bagriders had a 10% off sale w/free shipping. i got a cool 300+ off my order :thumbup:

i was worried the dakota digital gauge was gunna be too big for the euro cubby but turns out i got plenty of space.








euro oem plus goodness


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> should of ordered a few days ago. bagriders had a 10% off sale w/free shipping. i got a cool 300+ off my order :thumbup:
> 
> i was worried the dakota digital gauge was gunna be too big for the euro cubby but turns out i got plenty of space.
> 
> ...


Yea I talked to Bagriders yesterday... Just missed the sale :banghead: So I may go through a different vendor that I have used previously :thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

> i was worried the dakota digital gauge was gunna be too big for the euro cubby but turns out i got plenty of space.


Have the same thing but just for a 6. Its just a quick thing i put together but I'm going to do it again for real so it fits like a glove:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

i'll be installing it and the oem stuff one of these days (busy with summer finals) and then plan how im going to get that sucker secured in there. donno if i wanna keep any functionality of the cubby or gauge only. i cant imagine what id wanna keep in there :screwy:



llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Have the same thing but just for a 6. Its just a quick thing i put together but I'm going to do it again for real so it fits like a glove:thumbup:


have any pix?


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

ShadowWabbit said:


> i'll be installing it and the oem stuff one of these days (busy with summer finals) and then plan how im going to get that sucker secured in there. donno if i wanna keep any functionality of the cubby or gauge only. i cant imagine what id wanna keep in there :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> have any pix?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5341058-k04-or-Air-That-is-the-question...

I could have sworn I put a pic up but anyways I can't do the picture thinly on my iPad so just go to page 10 of that thread:thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> i'll be installing it and the oem stuff one of these days (busy with summer finals) and then plan how im going to get that sucker secured in there. donno if i wanna keep any functionality of the cubby or gauge only. i cant imagine what id wanna keep in there :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> have any pix?


This!


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Hoped on the laptop, looks pretty ****ty but I was bored and wanted to see what it looked like:beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*









finally arrived all the way from cali  

the quality and feel of this thing is amazing. big :thumbup:'s to Accuair


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks like a promising build, good sir! I can't wait to see it all finished :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

DoctorDoctor said:


> This looks like a promising build, good sir! I can't wait to see it all finished :thumbup::thumbup:


thank you. i cant wait either, it's a huge tease for me to have all this stuff lying around but it'll be worth the wait. 

the fitment im aiming for is poke rather then tuck n slam. so still debating on wat to do. they have 3.5in lips in stock but im not sure if 10.5s will be too much for stock MKV rear fenders. looks like the wheels will be last minute for H2O :/


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShadowWabbit said:


> finally arrived all the way from cali
> 
> the quality and feel of this thing is amazing. big :thumbup:'s to Accuair


yeah man I was amazed at the quality of the controller. I have e-level waiting to go on my car to replace my crappy autopilot. looking forward to seeing the finished product here. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Any updates?



Sup Will, no updates yet. I had a bunch of finals due today and tomorrow so that's how I spent my weekend. :thumbdown: and the install will only begin late in the month.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Gl with it. See your car around sometimes, it looks great


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Gl with it. See your car around sometimes, it looks great


thanks, its my daily beater and will always be so u'll keep seeing it, jacked up paint n all :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

a crappy update but an update none-the-less:









wood version coming soon ...for now, im off to home depot for some spray paint for the tank and the rear brackets


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Primer








Cheap flat black








Lightly sanded








All done. 









Few ppl will ever see any of these once theyre in the car but at least I know the brackets won't look like crap after the winter and the tank is the same paint as my interior trim. I'll have some nicer seats then stock rabbit seats retrimmed in a dark chocolate one day to match it all


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The dark mocha/chocolate color looks great with the blue. 

Sub'd 'cus I want to bag mine and your setup is nearly identical to what I've been looking at. Can't wait to see how it all unfolds for you.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Told you to keep the wheels!!! 

Cant wait to see it all done. :thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

definitely keep the wheels. At most do deeper lips, but even as they sit now...they look perfect.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

lookin good, my shadow blue mk5 will be bagged by end of month...all the equipment is here..just waiting on time.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

chadone said:


> lookin good, my shadow blue mk5 will be bagged by end of month...all the equipment is here..just waiting on time.


I'll be joining ya... Mine's being put together the weekend of the 26th  Picked up my false floor fabric yesterday :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello from Portugal. I'm missing my rabbit like crazy. Being here surrounded by small displacement gas motors and diesel everything else gave me a new love for my 2.5l "gas guzzler" 

Yea, I'm keeping the wheels for now and I'm definitely getting bigger lips for em. Aiming for 17x9 & 10s to fill the fenders up nicely. But I have some oem A6 wheels that need some lovin and I'll refinish and run em if no one takes em off my hands ($500 obo). Maybe toss all season's on n run em during the winter too 

Pix coming soon as mike (the man behind the build) just got back from vaca the other dat so wen he gets working I'm sure he can post a pic or two to tease me a bit. 

But for now, its back to riding around in the same moped thats been in the family longer then me! 55 km/h top speed ftw


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Bruno, little update. 
looks like weather here is getting crazy,so hoping to be done sometime tomorrow(sunday) 
When are you coming back from Portugal? 


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6069/6086499156_ac80cc56eb_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2110 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6081/6086499784_a432357c0d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2112 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6208/6085949295_d6db5086d0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2123 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6209/6086497068_6cf33f002f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2124 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6201/6086497478_88a53dc399_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2125 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
running wires for dakota digital gauge 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6070/6085950879_b0dc91b73b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2127 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6209/6085951223_423d471194_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2128 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6068/6086498984_84e4a9f703_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2129 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6198/6086497800_9bb66332f0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2126 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

few more pics. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6202/6085948183_0086693774_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2114 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6184/6086495840_bf3020ca45_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2116 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6069/6086496376_477629be59_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2118 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6064/6086501384_1876b8ce96_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2122 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6087/6085954551_535109e6e5_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2130 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

^ 
:thumbup::thumbup: 

I get back the 30th depending on delays. Just hope the storm is being hyped up by the news cuz there talking about it like it's the east coast apocalypse.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm redoing the tank the next chance I get :thumbdown: I'll do it right and paint it black first and then give it the brown coating 

PS Be safe of there!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

yes you always want to use some darker base to cover shiny aluminum before painting it. 
it doesn't really look as bad as in the picture,i think its cameras flash making it look worse. 
to me it looks like all you have to do now is go over few more coats of the same color and it will be fine. 
few more pics on the progress. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6088/6087110913_e94757557a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2133 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6084/6087111057_6d527ba6e0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2134 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6201/6087656956_0cd1a0b1ba_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2136 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6076/6087657216_29033ee0e4_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2138 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6199/6087657438_d0b2e2afb2_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2141 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6192/6087112005_8749a002c4_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2142 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6187/6087658378_02f2e5c2ec_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2145 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6083/6087658156_b6d7ed5804_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2144 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6068/6087112279_33fc78d6f7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2143 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

to my surprise the bilsteins shocks that you got are longer than your h&r's 
will be finishing up tomorrow,rear bags,airline and floor cover.hopefully it stops raining here,my garage is flooding now. 
have a safe flight,see you on 30th.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't wait to see it in person. I owe u a few :beer:'s at H2O after this 

The H&Rs where really awesome and I'll miss them but at that height it's just not practical. 
The gauge came out really good too.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

those bilstein shocks are really thick and get very close to your wheels. 
i will test drive it tomorrow at different heights and make sure they are not touching the wheels 
otherwise it is all done. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6084/6091537803_394729b780_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2150 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
just noticed that when you were on coils you ground down your subframe bolts,but they still touched the ground. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6198/6092079942_e2bd96929b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2159 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll toss a 5mm spacer I have back there 
Saw the pix on ur flicker and it looks great! But the 17s are a bit weak, bigger lips or new wheels r a must


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i think the best would be to install back your h&r rear shocks and get 1-2 deg more camber on the back. spacer would push the wheel out too far,as it is now quarter panel is resting on the lip. 
i guess once you back we will figure this out.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I was looking to sell the H&Rs just to not to have any more parts just sitting around so ill look into other options including fixing up these A6 wheels I have that need a light refinish. I've invested way too much into the work wheels as it is, I wanna just sell them and move on already! 

Yup, the non-project project continues...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Bruno i hope you will come and pick up the car soon,we started getting flooded last night so i moved your car away to the higher grounds, its parked by my friends house now. 
here what my block looks like now. 
we actually have fish playing in the water in the middle of the intersection,i want to throw a line in there. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6075/6096753272_e0ac39660d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2176 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6080/6096753658_c7a8ffac3b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2177 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

that sux, looks like the air ride will come in handy after all, just not in the way I expected.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

The install came out great. A coupl'a beers will def be due at H2O. Should stop by the club house while there :beer::beer:

Glad my little bro is making moves.....at least one of us is!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yes, mike definitively needs to roll by the H2O party house :thumbup:

thanks big sis haha, i still have a few tricks up my sleeve 

and this thread needs a good update but this rain isn't helping


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

rat4life:
sucks about the flooding i had 3 feet in my garage:banghead:

and your work still amazes me:thumbup::beer: my cars doing great, no problems what so ever, thanks again!!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

more pics please opcorn:

Rat4Life, Hope all is well with the home. Im sure all this rain coming in the next few days wont help. :thumbdown: Good luck! :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Forgot about my own thread, I really don't like taking pix of my own car. 
Pix:

On staggered Works w/205/45s
























Yes, it does...









On 18x9 TTs w/215/40s








(above pic is at ride hight, 24in ftg all round)


Another perfect install from Rat4Life!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Car looks great but i would rather run h&r's for more room


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Really liking the TTs buddy.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Bruno. Looks great on those wheels,do you have any pics aired out on those?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

MissVeeDub said:


> Really liking the TTs buddy.





Rat4Life said:


> Hey Bruno. Looks great on those wheels,do you have any pics aired out on those?


Thanks tania and mike. Wheels will be FS real soon :laugh:

no pics aired out yet, i've been working nights and i haven't given myself the time to even wash the car + it's been raining. but i'll see if i can take my cam into work and take some dirty pix in the loading dock


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

also, plans for the winter:

17x9 et 34
17x10 et 34

might try n have my fenders pulled and fit 11s in the back... i would love a nice 4in lip but might have to suffice with a 3in


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ShadowWabbit said:


> *17x9
> 17x10*


Copying your big sister I see?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

MissVeeDub said:


> Copying your big sister I see?


i thought urs are 10.5

... totally different


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

































(no flash to hide how dirty it actually is)


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ShadowWabbit said:


> i thought urs are 10.5
> 
> ... totally different


nope. 
17x9
17x10


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

MissVeeDub said:


> nope.
> 17x9
> 17x10


now just let me get those offsets and u might have a sale :laugh:

heck, we can trade + cash on my end. what do u say? :beer:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

How about you keep your wheels and you just give me $$? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

as much as i like em, i'd have to measure them up. and do some wheel math 

i have to figure out what im doing with all these wheels first. the A6s gotta go, the stock 16s should stay for the winters and the current audi's need a new home as well. Ralph says he wants em for the A4 but lets see if he doesnt change his mind


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

stance :beer::beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

iTz JERSEY said:


> stance :beer::beer:


 thank u sir.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

doing anything special prepping for winter?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

BigMeecH said:


> doing anything special prepping for winter?


 OEM 16s and need to order some allseason conti DWS'. So no, nothing special. Gunna do the anti-freeze in the tank thing too. Maybe put my stock lip on so I can give the votex one a much needed 10 coats of paint 

Usually I'd be in winter mode right after H2O but I'd like to clear out a lot of these wheels from my living room/garage first


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Let's see those seats


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Did ratforlyfe cut off the rear nipple and weld a bolt up there?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

chadone said:


> Did rat4life cut off the rear nipple and weld a bolt up there?


no i didn't,with airhouse bags you don't have to secure the top to the body,just sits under the weight of the car.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I thought you had Slam specialties.


----------

